# impress me...



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Just out of interest what kind of weight can you lot push?? no spercific exercise benchpress or whatever.?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

hmm...I do 110-120kgs for 8-10 reps on bench press, no idea on max, not risking it.

Military press 80kgs for 10-12 reps, again no idea on max.

Incline leg press varies a lot, probably cos I'm doing sust, which I never get a time where my legs don't hurt from the injection  . But 800-900kgs max. Could probably do more, but don't have any more weight  Bloody fitness first.

Can't do heavy squats cos my knees are not too good.

But there you go


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Insanity said:


> But 800-900kgs max. Could probably do more, but don't have any more weight  Bloody fitness first.


Wow just like the WSM to blow the comp. away!! 800 KGs is really heavy bro.

Man I would have to drop a zero on that to get near what you do! 

225 lbs for 18 reps in bench strait bar.

Military press, the whole stack on machine for 10 reps.

I am more of a pusher than a puller.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Insanity said:


> But 800-900kgs max. Could probably do more, but don't have any more weight


lol, i think you mean lbs not kgs mr insanity... I squat 240-250kg and dont do 800kg leg press! More like 400-500kg!!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

330lb bench

500lb deads

400lb hack squats

im an unofficial member of the "1200" club

but not good lifts for my weight


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

insanity i wish you could leg press 800-900kgs because then you could leg press a car!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

hmmmmm that is a scary amount of weight


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

100kg Bench for reps, don't know what max is coz i train alone

170kg Deadlift for about 3 reps then my grip goes and i refuse to wear straps

140kg Squats for reps (proper squats though, bum to heels)

70kg Military press for reps (got a knackered left shoulder)

I weigh 196lbs at 5'9" - no juice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2004)

it's definately not lbs, it's kgs this time...400-500kgs? jeez fcuk man, thats what I use for my repping exercises, note I said Incline leg press, it's at a 45% angle...you know what I'm talking about yes? I will have to go and see paul soon and show him so he can vouch for me, I know 800-900kgs is heavy, it ****ing hurts my back, I need more padding.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

still mate even incline that would almost be record breaking weight seriously!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I train at one of the biggest fitness first's in the country and they haven't got that many plates in the free weight section, you'd be looking at about 40x20kg plates - do you get someone to stand on the machine??

Max i can FIT on the press is 240kg


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I got a 45 degree body solid leg press, and the most I can get on it is about 400k thats 7*25k plates each side and about 50k on top of the foot plate (scarry that though).. 900kg is nearly 2000lbs.....that would be really scarry......

My Best so far

Bench 120k for 7

Squat 165k for 8

Deadlift 180k for 5 (cant hold on. lol)


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I work on the theory with the deadlifts that if you can't grip the bar, your body's not meant to lift it, I find the actual lift fairly easy and could definitley lift a lot more with straps - just don't fancy looking down and seeing both my arms left behind on the floor!!

My grip is getting stronger each week though, without isolating it.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I agree with your theory PowerU. I have used power hooks in the past but dont use them at all now, and my grip is improving naturally.

Had a real bad experience doing stiff leg deadlifts, where I "twanged" a hamstring and couldnt drop the bar.... Turned a twinge into a needless injury did that.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i agree too plus if u are ever going to get anywhere your grip must be good so i don't use staraps only gloves, i refuse to post my weight up though as i am very porr compared to the worst of you!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

can't use gloves either, it widens my grip too much, plus i like sanding wood with my hands!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Its all realative Robin... There is always someone biger & stronger.. Ur competing with yourself and no one else.... thats what i like about lifting....


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

Personally, i use wrist straps, but only for deadlifts and maybe chin ups. I weigh 15st thats all! im only 5' 8"

Deadlift 180k for 2 reps (last night)

Leg Press 320k for 8 reps

Incline dumbell press (40k each dumbell, more if using a bar or smith machine)

35k EZ curls for 9 reps

I like to go as heavy as my body will allow. I dont want to rob my back and traps of quality reps just because my grip may not be that strong. I do try to strengthen them on other training days. I have sweaty hands problem also which means straps are essential for deadlifts in my case


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

and before u say anything, talc is not allowed at our gym, coz it messes up the bar for other users!


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

oh, i cant stand gloves either!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

My grip has improved a hell of a lot sinve I started training forearms seperately...

Only 2 sets each of EZ Bar reverse wrist curls, & EZ bar wrist curls....

I dont like gloves either..

I know some experienced power lifters who use wrap the fingers around the thumb when deadlifting, (u know like people who dont know how to punch fight & end und up busting their thumb) puts a lot of strain on the thumb ligaments though....


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Insanity said:


> it's definately not lbs, it's kgs this time...400-500kgs? jeez fcuk man, thats what I use for my repping exercises, note I said Incline leg press, it's at a 45% angle...you know what I'm talking about yes? I will have to go and see paul soon and show him so he can vouch for me, I know 800-900kgs is heavy, it ****ing hurts my back, I need more padding.


either you are full of sh1t, or the machine has some strange pully system. Stumpy trains at my gym, and he squats 400kg, yes, thats 400kg, and only he pushes that sort of weight on any normal leg press machine!


----------

